# Can Pigeons be taken in a plane?



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anybody know if it is possible to fly with a pet pigeon outside the country?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There would be lots of red tape and health certificates, etc. required. With all the scare of bird flu and other nasties, I wouldn't even attempt it. Most countries would require all the paperwork AND the bird would have to be quarantined for 4-6 weeks or more before being allowed into the destination country. At best, this would be a nightmare for you and a pet bird unless you are moving to a new country permanently in which case you would have to comply with all the laws and regulations or find a home for your bird and leave it behind.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why do you ask? I sense a story here.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*thanks and here is why I ask*

I spend about 2 months a year in Italy at my husband's hometown which is pigeon friendly. We love our bird so much that it is almost painful to think about leaving her for 2 months. I skipped my trip to Italy this year..Our bird is so attached to us, I wonder how she would feel if we leave her for 2 months. Also we are not sure that we know who she can stay with...any suggestions?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We have members in your area that might be able to board your bird while you are gone. Would that be of interest to you?

Terry


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*yes, that would be great!*

Hi Terry, 

I would be really interested in finding out about members who could board my pigeon girl while we are away from the country. Could you send me some information?
Thanks!
Eleonora


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

edelfede said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> I would be really interested in finding out about members who could board my pigeon girl while we are away from the country. Could you send me some information?
> Thanks!
> Eleonora


OK .. I'll start asking around .. Please PM me your phone # and the dates you plan to be away.

Terry


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Terry,
Thank you so much for your help on this. My cell phone is 917-324-4463 and my homephone is 718-622-8831.

We plan to be away June 20 to August 15, 2010. 

Looking forward to hearing from you!

Best

Eleonora


----------

